# Starting Warriors Of Chaos Army



## Fallen Angel Sammael (Jun 18, 2009)

Okay so I normally collect Dark Angel's but I really want a change so I have decided to start a chaos army. I have already decided I am going to follow the path of Khorne so I can smash any army in combat. 

I just do not know where to start though :shok:

I have the army book with all of these wonderful units and characters. should I have a blend of chaos warriors and marauders with cavalry or mostly cavalry? Should the character I choose be on foot or on a steed?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated :good:


----------



## Freedirtyneedles (Oct 22, 2009)

Khorne heroes on Jugs= evil killy nasty awesomeness. some marauder screens and chaos hounds could keep frenzy from screwing you up too much.....course I'm a bit partial to infantry.All khorne cavalry army could do some major damage too, but you don't get to control your units very well, cause of frenzy....


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

Chaos Knights with mark of Khorne are devastating on the charge; i like to screen them with some hounds so they dont get shot to pieces before they can get across the table and then you can always set up a nice flank charge when they do get there. i wouldn’t give the marauder cav khorne because then you are frenzied and cant use their advantages of light cav by feinting and setting up some of those wonderful flank charges.


----------



## CoNnZ (Mar 28, 2009)

khorne characters that are mounted on juggers are a massive pain. You want lots of knights, warhounds, horsemen and marauders. Seeing as your khorne you might not want magic in your army. But if you dont take any sorcerors your gunna have to pray to dont go against magic heavy armies. Maybe just a scroll caddy or two.


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

CoNnZ said:


> But if you dont take any sorcerors your gunna have to pray to dont go against magic heavy armies. Maybe just a scroll caddy or two.


Excellent point. I went up against a lizard player, his super slann, three skink priests and terradons hit me pretty hard by the time I made it to him.


----------



## Fallen Angel Sammael (Jun 18, 2009)

Sorcerors, yeah I best take two for protection.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I play an army of Khorne, and I've found only one sorcerer acting as a scroll caddy is sufficient. Instead of the second caddy, I pass out all the items that give Magic Resistance throughout the army. My Lord has the Collar of Khorne, for example, and the Battle Standard Bearer has the daemonic gift Fury of the Blood God. I also take Favor of the Gods on my Chosen unit champion. With Favor of the Gods, and keeping in mind 7 is the average on 2d6, I usually have the choice of Magic Resistance 3 or +1 Armor for the Chosen unit. Since a character's magic resistance carries over to his unit, those units tend to be quite well protected against offensive magic, and between the scrolls and three dice, you've got enough to handle your opponent's other spells. 

Only having the one level 1 caster in a 2000 point army does still sort of keep to the theme of no spellcasting, though-- he knows one spell, and he's the only caster, so all of the opponent's dispel dice go at it. I generally don't even roll for his spell-- I just take the default lore of death spell, and never cast it, because Khorne doesn't like magic, and because mechanically, it'll never be cast anyway.


----------



## Fallen Angel Sammael (Jun 18, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> I play an army of Khorne, and I've found only one sorcerer acting as a scroll caddy is sufficient. Instead of the second caddy, I pass out all the items that give Magic Resistance throughout the army. My Lord has the Collar of Khorne, for example, and the Battle Standard Bearer has the daemonic gift Fury of the Blood God. I also take Favor of the Gods on my Chosen unit champion. With Favor of the Gods, and keeping in mind 7 is the average on 2d6, I usually have the choice of Magic Resistance 3 or +1 Armor for the Chosen unit. Since a character's magic resistance carries over to his unit, those units tend to be quite well protected against offensive magic, and between the scrolls and three dice, you've got enough to handle your opponent's other spells.
> 
> Only having the one level 1 caster in a 2000 point army does still sort of keep to the theme of no spellcasting, though-- he knows one spell, and he's the only caster, so all of the opponent's dispel dice go at it. I generally don't even roll for his spell-- I just take the default lore of death spell, and never cast it, because Khorne doesn't like magic, and because mechanically, it'll never be cast anyway.


Thank you, that makes sense and very informative, I really want to keep to the no magic policy in a khorne army k:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Valkia has excellent Synergy with Khorne Chosen, funnily enough. All EotG results are rerolled, and acts as a Flying BSB.


----------



## Fallen Angel Sammael (Jun 18, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Valkia has excellent Synergy with Khorne Chosen, funnily enough. All EotG results are rerolled, and acts as a Flying BSB.


So you have to reroll or can you choose to reroll?

What are the best monsters to take with a Warriors of chaos army?

Warhounds are a must for me as nothing else looks better than a pack of chaos fuelled dogs tearing apart enemy war machine crew :so_happy:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

You can choose to re-roll. Wouldn't be much of a benefit if you -had- to re-roll. The real problem with Valkia is that there's not a model, and converting one is actually sort of a difficult proposition since there aren't a lot of female models out there, and the ones that do exist will require a fair bit of cutting and putty work to make passable. 

As for the monsters question, a lot of people like Dragon Ogres, but the models are ugly as hell, and you get very comparable results with Knights, in my experience. I bring at least two units of five warhounds to act as interceptors in pretty much any army, since they're inexpensive and their ability to act as a speed bump for enemy cavalry is invaluable. I like spawn, but not everyone does-- a lot of people like to use their rare slots for other things. Spawn are cheap and surprisingly tough. They're also a lot faster than people give them credit for. Scyla Anfingrimm is one of the best things in the army book, point for point, to boot. You don't even really need to mark your spawn to get a lot out of it, in my experience-- it's great for holding down a table quarter, guarding a flank, stalling a charge, supporting another of your units' charges, or messing with your opponent's maneuvering. Since spawn move differently than other models, you can catch some of your opponents' units in positions they didn't intend them to be in purely because you have 360* coverage with the spawn.

As for ridden monsters, manticores are great, but finding a model is a seperate issue. I don't know if I'd even bother with monstrous mounts, though-- things like daemonic mounts and juggernauts are pretty phenominal and usually cost a quarter of what the monstrous mounts do to field. While it was a bit of a fluke, my Lord (riding a juggernaut, armed with a chaos runesword, collar of khorne, and an enchanted shield) killed a Lord of Change and a Bloodthirster in the same game, all by himself. There's no reason to drop 600 points on your Lord when a 350-point one is just as killy.


----------



## Fallen Angel Sammael (Jun 18, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> You can choose to re-roll. Wouldn't be much of a benefit if you -had- to re-roll. The real problem with Valkia is that there's not a model, and converting one is actually sort of a difficult proposition since there aren't a lot of female models out there, and the ones that do exist will require a fair bit of cutting and putty work to make passable.
> 
> As for the monsters question, a lot of people like Dragon Ogres, but the models are ugly as hell, and you get very comparable results with Knights, in my experience. I bring at least two units of five warhounds to act as interceptors in pretty much any army, since they're inexpensive and their ability to act as a speed bump for enemy cavalry is invaluable. I like spawn, but not everyone does-- a lot of people like to use their rare slots for other things. Spawn are cheap and surprisingly tough. They're also a lot faster than people give them credit for. Scyla Anfingrimm is one of the best things in the army book, point for point, to boot. You don't even really need to mark your spawn to get a lot out of it, in my experience-- it's great for holding down a table quarter, guarding a flank, stalling a charge, supporting another of your units' charges, or messing with your opponent's maneuvering. Since spawn move differently than other models, you can catch some of your opponents' units in positions they didn't intend them to be in purely because you have 360* coverage with the spawn.
> 
> As for ridden monsters, manticores are great, but finding a model is a seperate issue. I don't know if I'd even bother with monstrous mounts, though-- things like daemonic mounts and juggernauts are pretty phenominal and usually cost a quarter of what the monstrous mounts do to field. While it was a bit of a fluke, my Lord (riding a juggernaut, armed with a chaos runesword, collar of khorne, and an enchanted shield) killed a Lord of Change and a Bloodthirster in the same game, all by himself. There's no reason to drop 600 points on your Lord when a 350-point one is just as killy.


Thank you again, I just thought a monster unit would strike a little fear in my oppositions heart and force him to shoot any cannons at the monsters while my warriors and knights of chaos get across the board :good:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Monsters... Only ones I've had success with are Kholek and Troll King Monster Armies (anything else, and they lose their benefits), and Nurgle "Can't Touch This" Sorceror Lord on Dragon. 

For that build, it's a Sorceror Lord of Nurgle, Level 4 Father of Blades, Armour of Damnation, Favour of the Gods/Spell Familiar, Diabolic Splendour, Acid Ichor.

This means that you're riding a creature with 2 Breath Attacks (one is anti-Horde S4, another is Anti-med armour - S2 -3 Armour Saves), who can Terror Bomb an opposing army - Flying in, and causing a Terror check the following turn at -1 Leadership. 

Then, combine that with Buboes to snipe a BSB, unit champion, or perhaps a Chariot (due to lack of S7 without Dragon Ogres/Combat Heroes, and a single Chariot isn't worth their efforts as there are other targets to go for), Plague Squall (especially in combat, hope for a misfire) - against T3 and T4 go down just the same, and with every touched unit can take a potential 18 hits ignoring armour saves. If you do misfire, your character is immune to its effects, and your dragon is immune in any case. Rot, Glorious Rot, or Cloying Quagmire should be your next effort - ALL enemy units suffer D6 hits at D6 strength - bypassing armour, OR against Dwarves, Skeletons, or Saurus, using the Quagmire to cause enemy units to pass an Initiative Test, if failed followed by an armour save, which REMOVES THE MODEL from play. Lastly, Fleshy Abundance gives you in combat T4, 4+ Armour Save, 4+ Regeneration, enemies attacks rolling a 1 hitting themselves, and any successful to hits must be rerolled. Combined with your -1 WS in combat, WS5 means that enemies with WS3 will now hit you on 5's. Your Mount, however, becomes T6, 3+ Armour Save, and a 4+ Regeneration. 

Should the Lord become wounded even after that, the model which struck the blow suffers a S4 hit.

Basically, unless you have a WS of 7+, S7, Flaming Weapon, and a 1+ Armour Save, it's pretty hard to take down.

Then again, he does cost ~800points IIRC.


----------



## Fallen Angel Sammael (Jun 18, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Monsters... Only ones I've had success with are Kholek and Troll King Monster Armies (anything else, and they lose their benefits), and Nurgle "Can't Touch This" Sorceror Lord on Dragon.
> 
> For that build, it's a Sorceror Lord of Nurgle, Level 4 Father of Blades, Armour of Damnation, Favour of the Gods/Spell Familiar, Diabolic Splendour, Acid Ichor.
> 
> ...


Sounded great untill you wrote 800POINTS! My khorne thats my 1000pt army list down the drain :shok:

Will think about fitting him in when I reach a 2000pt army list which will not take long in a WOC army list :good:


----------



## Fallen Angel Sammael (Jun 18, 2009)

This is pretty much what I am after for

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?categoryId=400023&pIndex=4&aId=9800001&start=5

Take away the chariot, only ten warhounds and the marauders and that should give me enough points to add some more knights! 



Only problem is this army is up for getting smashed by magic........


----------

